# New 2011 270Bh



## Bunjy (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger and bought a new 270BH, it seemed to be the perfect trailer for me and my family, I drive down to Fargo from Calgary next week to pick it up.

I can't wait!

Cheers,


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Good deal. That is one of the models that are limited to dealer stock (discontinued) so get one while you can.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you coming down thru Winnipeg? If you are, you may want to check the status of hwy 75 south to the border. The Red River is going to rise again and become the Red Sea, therefore the highway may be closed and a detour will be in order.

Len


----------



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

I just bought the same camper at Lakeshore Rv in MI. 2 weeks ago.
Awesome camper with tons of storage.


----------



## Bunjy (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the warm Welcome!

I had to shop around to find one, I just can't wait to pick it up, unfortunately I have to make the drive alone, the wife is pregnant with our second little one and my son is only 17 months, so the drive would be just weay too much for them.

I planned on taking the transcanada to Regina na dthen heading southeast to Portal and over to Fargo. But so far so good, the dealership in Fargo has been really good and appreciative of the business so it will be worth it.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending purchase.









Feel free to grab the PDI document from the link in my sig below. This will give you a great way to ensure you inspect the trailer for all possible issues.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice work!! I also bought an Outback through an American dealer..... we are picking it up in a couple weeks... we are having it delivered to Sweet Grass where we will make the short trip from Calgary down there.... Still with shipping we saved almost $8000.00 and we got the 10th anniversary.... Congrats!!! Lemme know how it went at the border, I think it goes pretty fast when importing a trailer.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------

